# Full House Wholesale?



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

I stumbled across this website looking for a particular cigar and it appears they have a TON of cigars at some great prices...even HTF. Was wondering if anyone has ever used them before? Site looks a little shady. Hesitant to make a order with them.


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

Anejo 77s cheaper than all others, never seen that before. I'd wait on the extended community, but I would pass on this one...


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

What's the website exactly? I tried fullhousewholesale.com but it brought me to a website that sales everything except cigars. 

As far as good prices on anejo, they are not rare. My local B&M sells them between $12 and $16 a piece which is mind blowing for a B&M.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

link?


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

Premium Cigars


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Regiampiero said:


> What's the website exactly? I tried fullhousewholesale.com but it brought me to a website that sales everything except cigars.
> 
> As far as good prices on anejo, they are not rare. My local B&M sells them between $12 and $16 a piece which is mind blowing for a B&M.


I am not saying every deal is a good deal, but they have some pretty good prices listed and actually claim to have these boxes in stock...I can't find another place online selling a box of sharks for that price.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Btubes18 said:


> *I am not saying every deal is a good deal*, but they have some pretty good prices listed and actually claim to have these boxes in stock...I can't find another place online selling a box of sharks for that price.


Key phrase.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I might stay away from that one.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Btubes18 said:


> I am not saying every deal is a good deal, but they have some pretty good prices listed and actually claim to have these boxes in stock...I can't find another place online selling a box of sharks for that price.


Nowhere in the description does it say how many you're buying! You could be just getting a five pack or even worst a 3-pack. It makes no sense that the 55s are $46 more than the the 77s.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I might stay away from that one.


yea, look under the new stuff link......


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

LIGA PRIVADA UNICO SERIE UF-13 $123.33 

C1327 LIGA PRIVADA UNICO SERIE PAPAS FRITAS $145.60 

C1434 LIGA PRIVADA UNICO SERIE FERAL FLYING PIG $122.00 

C1435 LIGA PRIVADA UNICO SERIE DIRTY RAT $118.40 

You would assume they are boxes...but again another reason why I said I am hesitant on ordering from them.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Regiampiero said:


> It makes no sense that the 55s are $46 more than the the 77s.


sure it does, thats where the msrp is on them before the shark's price gouging.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

The best part is that you get free shipping on orders of over $1500.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

I sent them an email to inquire. IF it checks out then I may bite the bullet and order some. I will def alert my credit card company of the purchase and if i suspect any funny business i have not doubt that i'll be able to get the charge reversed.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Btubes18 said:


> LIGA PRIVADA UNICO SERIE UF-13 $123.33
> 
> C1327 LIGA PRIVADA UNICO SERIE PAPAS FRITAS $145.60
> 
> ...


See if you can get in contact with them and if it works out let us know, but I'm almost sure that the price for those sharks is for a maximum of 5 cigars.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Btubes18 said:


> LIGA PRIVADA UNICO SERIE UF-13 $123.33
> 
> C1327 LIGA PRIVADA UNICO SERIE PAPAS FRITAS $145.60
> 
> ...


I would bet that they don't have any Liga's in stock. Very few of big retailers list all those SKUs for Liga's due to the demand for them. I can't imagine this place has all or even any of those in stock. Probably using the orders for the super premiums to build up a web address list and you will get an out of stock e-mail from them upon placing your order and countless spams for bongs & glass pipes. If you want to be safe contact DE and ask if they supply their Liga line to this online retailer. My guess is DE customer service will say "Who?"


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

sullen said:


> sure it does, thats where the msrp is on them before the shark's price gouging.


Not really. The msrp for the both of them is the same since they are essentially the same cigar, just one is box pressed and the other isn't. By the way famous is the best place to get anejos if you can ever find them in stock!


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Regiampiero said:


> See if you can get in contact with them and if it works out let us know, but I'm almost sure that the price for those sharks is for a maximum of 5 cigars.


I will. Was trying to see if anyone here had ordered from them before I contacted...looks like most people have not.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

The name of their website does not match the name of the company as it's listed online.

Google the phone number.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Regiampiero said:


> Not really. The msrp for the both of them is the same since they are essentially the same cigar, just one is box pressed and the other isn't.


And one is a box of 20, the other is a box of 25. Hence he msrp difference.

No.55 (6" x 55) ............................. MSRP = $10.75 x 25 per box = $268.75
No.77 aka "Shark" (5 5/8" x 54) .... MSRP = $10.25 x 20 per box = $205.00


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

huskers said:


> The name of their website does not match the name of the company as it's listed online.
> 
> Google the phone number.


Yea, it says JML Wholesale. I sent them a request, we will see if they respond. I may trying calling them tonight, but not on my work phone. Who knows, this site could be a wholesaler to B&Ms.

EDIT: After doing some research it looks like it's parent company is Wild Bill's Tobacco http://wildbillstobacco.com/ which looks to be a more legit site. They are in the same city as well. After checking out that site, I really do think this is a wholesaler for B&Ms....hence why the $1500 free shipping order.

I bet if I ordered it wouldn't go through because I probably need an account with them.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

if you start the check out process the site becomes insecure in the HTML address. watch out


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Btubes18 said:


> Yea, it says JML Wholesale. I sent them a request, we will see if they respond. I may trying calling them tonight, but not on my work phone. Who knows, this site could be a wholesaler to B&Ms.
> 
> EDIT: After doing some research it looks like it's parent company is Wild Bill's Tobacco http://wildbillstobacco.com/ which looks to be a more legit site. They are in the same city as well. After checking out that site, I really do think this is a wholesaler for B&Ms....hence why the $1500 free shipping order.
> 
> I bet if I ordered it wouldn't go through because I probably need an account with them.


Yup, you have to have a Tax ID Code to even check out. Definitely a wholesale site for B&Ms. Interesting, at least now I can get a general idea of what companies are paying for these boxes.


----------



## Chilone (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks like their bread and butter is drug paraphernalia. The even have wearable fake *****es for fraudulent drug testing!!


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Btubes18 said:


> Yup, you have to have a Tax ID Code to even check out. Definitely a wholesale site for B&Ms. Interesting, at least now I can get a general idea of what companies are paying for these boxes.


Interesting. Their prices are definitely not very good for being a wholesaler. The markup must be extremely slim. I saw some prices on there that were higher than regular CI/Famous-smoke prices.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just1ce said:


> Interesting. Their prices are definitely not very good for being a wholesaler. The markup must be extremely slim. I saw some prices on there that were higher than regular CI/Famous-smoke prices.


Yea, some prices were great....some were awful. Crazy.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

sullen said:


> And one is a box of 20, the other is a box of 25. Hence he msrp difference.
> 
> No.55 (6" x 55) ............................. MSRP = $10.75 x 25 per box = $268.75
> No.77 aka "Shark" (5 5/8" x 54) .... MSRP = $10.25 x 20 per box = $205.00


OK let me re-phrase it. The msrp for single is pretty much the same and given that those prices are very low I highly doubt that those are boxes. It sounds more like packs of fives or ten.

No. 55 $10.75 x 10 = $107.50
No. 77 $10.25 x 10 = $102.50

If those prices are for full authentic boxes, they'll be sold out by tonight. When something its too good to be true, it normally is.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I Was gonna post they look to be wholesale only, but I see you guys already caught onto that. TCB

http://www.fullhousewholesale.com/39.html


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

By the way. I just realized that the are code is for Oakland county Michigan, which is right next door to me.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Regiampiero said:


> By the way. I just realized that the are code is for Oakland county Michigan, which is right next door to me.


Have you heard of Wild Bill's Tobacco?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just1ce said:


> Interesting. Their prices are definitely not very good for being a wholesaler. The markup must be extremely slim. I saw some prices on there that were higher than regular CI/Famous-smoke prices.


Places like this really don't sell to B&Ms, at least not good ones. The B&Ms go through the cigar reps that work for the cigar companies. A place like this sells to liquor stores, bars, gas stations etc.... So they are not true wholesale prices.


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

i suspect there are some significant minimum orders once your business account is setup.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Btubes18 said:


> Have you heard of Wild Bill's Tobacco?


Yes. I buy there from time to time when they got good stuff on BOGO. There's one right by my house.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

tx_tuff said:


> Places like this really don't sell to B&Ms, at least not good ones. The B&Ms go through the cigar reps that work for the cigar companies. A place like this sells to liquor stores, bars, gas stations etc.... So they are not true wholesale prices.


That makes a lot more sense, not to mention further explain why every once in a while I will step into a random place with a limited selection of cigars at astronomical prices.


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

I just got off the phone with J&M and yes, they are a wholesaler, so us consumers without a tax Id number can't buy from them. I read some posts where people said they were pretty expensive for a wholesaler. I read all the way to page 34 and found some outrageously low prices. The Liga Privada's give retailers a ton of mark up room, as do the La Flor Dominicana, La Aroma de Cuba and the Ashton VSG's. If you take a look at some prices of these brands on retail websites, you'll see how much they get marked up.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

What site is it?


----------

